# Stigma behind owning a budgie



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi All,

I may be over thinking this but every time I interact with someone who doesn’t know I have a bird and I respond to their question of what type of bird I have they give a response as if to imply “oh, just a budgie; not a macaw”.. 

Please tell me if anyone has experienced this? I mean in Australia budgies are very popular and readily available.. Unfortunately that readily available status isn’t always the best practices when people breed and sell them for the monetary value.

I try and try for love of my little man by defending his existence; he speaks English, Arabic and of course his zoomie screams up and down the hall way when his food is changed  Jeez his intelligence is much more than most I know haha

People still can’t grasp the FACT that budgies are very intelligent, affectionate and playful beings who really get a back burner response to those who believe that they are nothing better than a speck on the radar.

I’ll still keep talking up my little man when others think I’m the crazy bird lady who walks around to all who will listen and shove his photos and videos in their face like a proud Mumma who’s child just saved the world 🐥


----------



## ArthurIsCool (12 mo ago)

This has happend to me on several occasions! people dont realise what a personality package budgies are. I see Arthur like a human in a bird body. the personality they have is the best bit about them but people dont see that until they own one. I never shut up about Arthur to anyone that shows any interest 😂


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

ArthurIsCool said:


> This has happend to me on several occasions! people dont realise what a personality package budgies are. I see Arthur like a human in a bird body. the personality they have is the best bit about them but people dont see that until they own one. I never shut up about Arthur to anyone that shows any interest 😂


You’ve hit that nail on the head! I think budgies are the chihuahuas of the avian world! Huge ego, heart and soul with that touch of lion pride in them haha 

We are the same! Just proud parents showing off videos of him running rampant lol


----------



## Tolis (12 mo ago)

It happens more often than it should!! People are always fascinated from bigger things as it seems to them to be more rare or more intelligent! Especially when it comes to animals of this kind. Even when i talk with my friends about my birdies when they realise i am talking about budgies they get bored of the subject. But in reality i can watch them playing, chirping and relaxing the whole day and i prefer to do that than watching a movie or television. Its like the best reality show i can have and it comes from them! Every single budgie i had and i have has their own unique personality. They may seem all the same to someone who dont know them or that doesnt have pets but it is true. Each one has its own needs and its own way of showing it! Each of them has their own preferences like the way they eat or drink and they have their own way of showing it too. To be fair i had the same feeling when my friends were talking to me about their hamsters or similar pets. All that until i interacted with hamsters. Many times people dont realise that the intelligence of an animal comes from its own suroundings. For example, a fox or a wolf or a crow in nature are truly intelligent animals for their natural enviroment but when it comes to compare them with humans they seem just like animals.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Tolis said:


> It happens more often than it should!! People are always fascinated from bigger things as it seems to them to be more rare or more intelligent! Especially when it comes to animals of this kind. Even when i talk with my friends about my birdies when they realise i am talking about budgies they get bored of the subject. But in reality i can watch them playing, chirping and relaxing the whole day and i prefer to do that than watching a movie or television. Its like the best reality show i can have and it comes from them! Every single budgie i had and i have has their own unique personality. They may seem all the same to someone who dont know them or that doesnt have pets but it is true. Each one has its own needs and its own way of showing it! Each of them has their own preferences like the way they eat or drink and they have their own way of showing it too. To be fair i had the same feeling when my friends were talking to me about their hamsters or similar pets. All that until i interacted with hamsters. Many times people dont realise that the intelligence of an animal comes from its own suroundings. For example, a fox or a wolf or a crow in nature are truly intelligent animals for their natural enviroment but when it comes to compare them with humans they seem just like animals.


Amen! We have a family of Australian magpies who come daily with their little bitty baby and he just runs around screaming at his parents for food until my husband throws them leftover vitamin pellets from Rudy 🐥 

I’ve always had a fascination with animals in general and how they interact in pet settings and wild. My husband was not sold on the idea of getting a pet until a budgie came into our lives; I think he loves Rudy more than he does me haha 

The day to day setting of our home literally revolves around Rudy, you cannot show without him, eat without him and then he will play with his toys that he has on the coffee table and throws them off the table and waits for you to pick them up haha even though he is full flight! He is so mischievous! Oh my heart they really take you for a wonderful ride.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

People that have never had any lasting interaction with budgies do not appreciate them, part of the issue I think is that they are so readily available and in expensive, I bet if they cost several hundred dollars the impression would be different. Just tell others you have a small parrot!


----------



## Tolis (12 mo ago)

I agree with the price tag. Some people think that the more expensive = the best. 
Guys and girls, when i was in UK for work i used to live in the 9th floor of a block of flats (last floor). I used to see magpies on the roof of the building across the street, and I tried to call them. I could see them knocking with their beaks the metal cover of the chimneys like morse signals so i started knocking the guard rails of my balcony in the same rythm. Every other day the same gang of magpies was coming and knocking the metal cover and i was responding back by knocking the guard rails so we used to see each other and that was our way to say hello.. I didnt have the opportunity to grow this relation as i had to move to an other block of flats after a year or so, but what was happening was awesome!


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> People that have never had any lasting interaction with budgies do not appreciate them, part of the issue I think is that they are so readily available and in expensive, I bet if they cost several hundred dollars the impression would be different. Just tell others you have a small parrot!


Agreed. Although I feel like a proud Mumma so I’ll keep saying “yes, it’s a budgie” hahaha



Tolis said:


> I agree with the price tag. Some people think that the more expensive = the best.
> Guys and girls, when i was in UK for work i used to live in the 9th floor of a block of flats (last floor). I used to see magpies on the roof of the building across the street, and I tried to call them. I could see them knocking with their beaks the metal cover of the chimneys like morse signals so i started knocking the guard rails of my balcony in the same rythm. Every other day the same gang of magpies was coming and knocking the metal cover and i was responding back by knocking the guard rails so we used to see each other and that was our way to say hello.. I didnt have the opportunity to grow this relation as i had to move to an other block of flats after a year or so, but what was happening was awesome!


Oh, that’s so sweet! When we moved into our house the neighbors warned us that there is a family of magpies who flock to their houses and ours looking for food so we have carried on the tradition of feeding them. Every now and then we have a HUGE flock of cockatoos who stop by and make a racket on the roof asking for food haha got to love their personalities


----------



## Tolis (12 mo ago)

NAnlezarck said:


> Oh, that’s so sweet! When we moved into our house the neighbors warned us that there is a family of magpies who flock to their houses and ours looking for food so we have carried on the tradition of feeding them. Every now and then we have a HUGE flock of cockatoos who stop by and make a racket on the roof asking for food haha got to love their personalities


You people are very lucky!!! I wish i could interact with other "wild" animals too!! I am fascinated by the fact that in Australia you can observe parrots like normal animals!!! In my country you can only see this kind of animals only in cages in petshops! We have though other species of birdies but nothing to compare with those playfull rascals!! I used to watch videos on yt with people feeding wild parrots on their balconies!! So unique feeling!


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

I never backed down when it comes to this little ones. When my baby boy got sick i went to a vet which occupies dogs and cats and they mocked me and told me that they can give money to buy a new one in case he dies. I unleashed hell to them

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Tolis said:


> You people are very lucky!!! I wish i could interact with other "wild" animals too!! I am fascinated by the fact that in Australia you can observe parrots like normal animals!!! In my country you can only see this kind of animals only in cages in petshops! We have though other species of birdies but nothing to compare with those playfull rascals!! I used to watch videos on yt with people feeding wild parrots on their balconies!! So unique feeling!


They certainly love getting free food haha depending on the area you live in will determine the species you come in contact with; we live about 40mins from the city and we get Eastern Rosellas, cockatoos and long billed corella. If you go further out you’ll see a lot more like HUGE flocks of budgies 🐥



mixxie said:


> I never backed down when it comes to this little ones. When my baby boy got sick i went to a vet which occupies dogs and cats and they mocked me and told me that they can give money to buy a new one in case he dies. I unleashed hell to them
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Oh wow! That’s horrible! I can’t say anyone has said that to us but I’d sure as heck lose my cool!


----------

